# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The logging road on a mountain ridge

## kuching

Last sunday was my first time exploring in the very disturbed logging site on the mountain ridge (around 1,200 feet). The weather was so hot & dry (most of the big trees were chopped down) & I almost wanted to faint because of dehydration (I didn't bring enough water).

The hilly area:




The secondary forest near logging site is cleared & burnt by the farmer for preparing a new land for planting hill paddy.




Untitled.




untitled.

----------


## kuching

I hate to explore in logging area....but this is the most accessible way to go to remote area (using 4x4 vehicle):




The scenery @ the summit area;




You can see the smokes ....the farmers in Borneo still using old method to clear the forest for the farm land & polluted the air.





A tree:





An orchid is going to bloom. Inter-monsoon season (Sept & Oct) is the flowering season for wild orchid:

----------


## kuching

Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes hirsuta_




_Nepenthes hirsuta_ is very common in hilly forest above 1,000 feet:




The unopened pitcher:




_Nepenthes hirsuta_ is endemic to Borneo:




The fruits:




The hair-like seeds are very tiny.

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes ampullaria_.





A VERY VERY STRANGE variety of _Nepenthes mirabilis_  var. _echinostoma_.






Close-up:

----------


## kuching

stick insect:

----------


## luenny

> 


Great shots!  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

Thanks Luenny.  :Smile:

----------

